
Remember It Reminds You That Your Didn't Pay Your Bar Tab - fapi1974
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/remember_it_reminds_you_that_your_didnt_pay_your_b.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4db5d4c99293191a%2C0
======
fapi1974
There's nothing like a bootstrapping project to get the blood flowing. I got
this app organized in a few months as a way to raise cash for my main project
- about which I've posted here before! Shameless plug - if you want to work
with someone who does what it takes to get things done and fit the criteria
here - <http://bitly.com/e3Pvws> \- then give me a shout!

------
jcr
Wonderful! This might save me from the life long habit of writing down
directions, only to leave them behind and needing to recall them from memory
on the road.

~~~
fapi1974
There are a ton of use cases that come up, and the shopping list/directions
one is one of them. I chose to focus on the bar one because for most of us it
is fairly piquant.

